# Hulu Plus Issues



## OSXFreak (Sep 29, 2007)

Just wondering if it's ME...

I'm having a heck of a time to get Hulu to work properly on my Tivo Premiere running Software Version 14.8c-01-3-746.

It seems like it either freezes while loading the initial page, then pushes me back to the Tivo Menu.. Or it sometimes allows me to get to the Queue menu, all while not showing any images, and then after you scroll past the first few, it pushes you back to Tivo Menu.

The Tivo is hard wired, and Hulu Plus works perfect on the xBox which is also hardwired. A change of Ports on switch and cable netted same thing. Slow to no response once you get to the Hulu Plus welcome screen. Hangs while Loading...

Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## viking (Aug 19, 2003)

yup;
hulu plus and netflix work on ps3
netflix works on tivoprem, but not hulu plus


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

I've been getting the same thing and given up on Hulu Plus on my Tivo. INCREDIBLY slow & poorly thought out menus and always kicks me out to the main Tivo menu before I can watch a video. I haven't been able to watch a single thing on Hulu thru the Tivo because of the constant crashing and performance problems. Disappointed. 

Also, can't believe the Tivo Search doesn't come up with Hulu results like it does with Netflix, Amazon, Blockbuster, etc.

For now, I'm switching back to the Xbox for Hulu Plus watching until Tivo gets it's act together. At least I got my 6 months free as promised and can use that benefit on any device..


----------



## Myphsto (Oct 22, 2002)

I had a similar issue, and (crossed fingers) I fixed it. 
What I did was remove the device from the Hulu Plus device page on the website, uncheck Hulu Plus from the video provider list on the TiVo Central > Messages & Settings > Settings > Channels > Video Provider List and reboot.
Made coffee, had a cup and when the reboot finished I added Hulu back to the video providers list and used the pairing code to add it back to the Hulu website.

So far it's been a few weeks of no issues with Hulu other than the normal commercial injection problems I see on my XBox and PS3 as well.


----------



## tjhusker (Sep 12, 2011)

I had the same problem. What solved it for me was to clear out my Subscription Queue for Hulu. I had close to 700 clips in Queue and had to log in to Hulu on my pc to clear them out. Once I did that Hulu on the Tivo loaded just fine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dallasjeff (Sep 20, 2011)

I am having the same EXACT issue and no one at TiVo seems to know what is going on or is able to help. It is a brand new box with the latest software update. Mine is also hardwired to be router and my internet connection is 30 Mbps down and 5 Mbps up. WHat is going on ?


----------



## dallasjeff (Sep 20, 2011)

I had over 2,000 items in my queue. Emptying my queue fixed the problem and now it works like a charm. Now, why TiVo tries to load the entire queue is beyond me and even if it does, there should be an error message before it just quits and throws you back to the My Shows screen is beyond me. And TiVo support is utterly clueless about this feature.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Generally, around 150-200 items in queue, you start to see performance issues.


----------



## dreamwish (Sep 20, 2006)

I was thinking about Hulu+, but it looks like this service keeps getting worse.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Myphsto said:


> What I did was remove the device from the Hulu Plus device page on the website, uncheck Hulu Plus from the video provider list on the TiVo Central > Messages & Settings > Settings > Channels > Video Provider List and reboot.


I'm not seeing anything called "Video Provider List" under Channels on my Premiere. All I have is "Channel List", "Channel Scan" and "Signal Strength-Cable".


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I tried this



Myphsto said:


> I had a similar issue, and (crossed fingers) I fixed it.
> What I did was remove the device from the Hulu Plus device page on the website, uncheck Hulu Plus from the video provider list on the TiVo Central > Messages & Settings > Settings > Channels > Video Provider List and reboot.
> Made coffee, had a cup and when the reboot finished I added Hulu back to the video providers list and used the pairing code to add it back to the Hulu website.
> 
> So far it's been a few weeks of no issues with Hulu other than the normal commercial injection problems I see on my XBox and PS3 as well.


and then this



dallasjeff said:


> I had over 2,000 items in my queue. Emptying my queue fixed the problem and now it works like a charm. Now, why TiVo tries to load the entire queue is beyond me and even if it does, there should be an error message before it just quits and throws you back to the My Shows screen is beyond me. And TiVo support is utterly clueless about this feature.


(although I only had around 200 items in my queue)
_*It is finally working on my Elite*_. The weird thing is, it had no problem working on my five , two tuner Premieres. But nothing I did would make it work on my Elite.

Thanks


----------



## whompus60 (Oct 3, 2011)

I can not deal with streaming commercials. Just me I guess.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

whompus60 said:


> I can not deal with streaming commercials. Just me I guess.


I don't mind the 10 second to 30 second commercials. But when they are longer, especially over a minute it does bug me. But for certain content I don't mind watching off of Hulu+. Especially if they are the only source or if it's going to cost $2 or $3 from other sources.


----------

